# New Interface



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

With the new Hopper interface set to be forced on me on June 8 I decided to download in now on one of my two Hopper with Slings. First surprise, it download on both. First complaint, the guide only displays 2 1/2 hours now instead of 3 because they moved the info panel from the top of the screen to the side. Other changes will take some getting used to but I'm sure we'll learn. Mostly the interface appears to be more modern graphics.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

there are a few threads discussing the version, you could find some info there


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

BillJ said:


> First complaint, the guide only displays 2 1/2 hours now instead of 3 because they moved the info panel from the top of the screen to the side.


Simply put, that's because DISH is stupid. The original placement was ideal and moving the info to the side does not improve anything and as you noted, makes it worse. Have you see the missing 4X speed?



BillJ said:


> Mostly the interface appears to be more modern graphics.


What you call modern is nothing more than a retro to Windows v1.0. Back then it was technology that prevented good looking 3D UIs, today, it's laziness.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I like the new interface ... although I have set the colors to "classic" silver and blue instead of "modern" black (Settings-Appearance).
I like having a choice of setting the inactivity timer to 2-8 hours or OFF. The overnight shut down reminder every hour overnight is gone.

Every change has its pluses and minuses. Based on what I have seen I'll keep paying DISH my subscription (and scratching my head as to why anyone who apparently hates DISH's choices would continue their subscription).


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

What's the feedback on this new update for H2 users (Hopper w/ Sling)? I called tonight to see about upgrading to a Hopper 3 and the "upgrade" fee is too much to swallow. They said they'll cut me a deal w/ half off the $150 upgrade fee. Eh, $75 is not a deal when I'm leasing equipment. However, maybe I'm being hasty by trying an upgrade at all if a H2 is fine with this new update. Thoughts? TIA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

may be the threads ?
New GUI Update: Horrible!
New Hopper update


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

beagan said:


> What's the feedback on this new update for H2 users (Hopper w/ Sling)? I called tonight to see about upgrading to a Hopper 3 and the "upgrade" fee is too much to swallow. They said they'll cut me a deal w/ half off the $150 upgrade fee. Eh, $75 is not a deal when I'm leasing equipment. However, maybe I'm being hasty by trying an upgrade at all if a H2 is fine with this new update. Thoughts? TIA.


The new update made my hopper w/sling pretty slow. It's not unusable but it's much slower compared to the old interface. It was reason enough for me to upgrade. I would if I were you but they will ask for a 2 year contract renewal.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm fine with a 2 year contract, but don't want to pay an "upgrade" fee of $150 (or the discounted $75). How do you get around that?


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I had some leverage because my contract was ending. I said I was going to cancel if I couldn't get the hopper 3 at no cost. I don't think it's unreasonable considering that I'm being locked into a 2 year contract. At first they wanted 150. Then 75. Then agreed to a free upgrade. But honestly I would have been okay with paying 75. It's worth it.

Oh, and I did this all through their online chat.


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool. I'll try the chat method later tonight. The CSR I spoke with wouldn't budge even though I said I may have to to go with the competition because the price point is this working better with no fees. She ended the conversation stating that was fine. And I'm also out of contract.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Ask to connected to retention. They are the folks who can make the best offers. The first line CSR is very limited.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

You could try waiting until the new bloated UI is forced and makes using the HwS painfully slow. Might help to have the motivating experience to legitimately feel the metaphorical knife they placed in your back and the stick they placed in the spokes. Then call and politely remind the CSR or RS that DISH is the one that willfully installed the update knowing full well that the update would render the receiver unusable, all in a poorly veiled attempt to collect an unjust upgrade fee.

Maybe you'll get lucky and find someone that is willing to take the knife out. But what is more likely to happen is that you'll find someone that will stick it in further. Maybe they'll twist it as a reminder of how DISH did you a favor by upgrading your receiver and that you're an ungrateful bastard for even questioning their decision. You'll be lucky if you don't agree to clank rocks together like a cymbal-banging monkey toy for 2-years to atone for doubting them. 

You'll have to play CSR roulette. In this version of CSR roulette that I'm calling, "A 280 Million Dollar Upgrade or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Molasses", there are five cartridges in a cylinder that holds six and it's your turn. Good luck.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Blowgun do you need a hug


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

Eh, actually glad it didn't work. Update came thru and its pretty manageable. No need for upgrade or lock-in at this time.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

So yesterday I sent the following via email to Dish. Today I got a canned reply telling me all the virtues of the new interface. Totally ignored my complaints. So much for "Dish Cares".
Anyone else notice these issues? Any DIRT members reading this?

There seem to be a problems in the new Hopper interface on my Hopper with Sling.


1. I have a program recording. 

2. Sometime in the middle of the program, which is still recording, I begin watching from the start.

3. While the program is still recording I wish to stop watching but want to resume at a later time at the point I stopped. (This was simple to do with the old interface.)

4. I cannot stop the playback of the recording program and resume later. My options are to Stop Recording, Stop & Record Next Airing, or Don’t Stop, which takes me back to the playback of the program. 

5. My only option to stop and resume is to switch to Live TV, noting where I am in the program which is recording. To resume I have to start over from the beginning and fast forward to where I stopped watching.


A second problem occurs when recording a program and trying to stop and delete the recording. I can stop the recording but so long as the program in still airing, when I select the program from the DVR the only option is to Watch. I used to be able to immediately delete the recording. Now I have to wait until the program has reached its scheduled end before I can delete the recording. The old interface allowed stopping a program from recording and immediately deleting that recording.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BillJ said:


> Any DIRT members reading this?


they are all migrated from here to FB


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

You are not going to get anything changed, joining the party late. Everything has been discussed ad nauseam since the Hopper3 came out. Learn to live with how it works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I recall having the "can't leave a show while it is recording and resume at the same point" behavior with the old interface. If you paused the program until it finished recording the resume marker would be set. And that still works on the new UI (as long as you pause and don't leave the show or turn off the receiver).

Stopping playback while recording is as easy as watching something else. Pause what you are watching then change channels or play something from the DVR. Don't press stop.

I believe I have been able to stop and then delete the partial recording.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> they are all migrated from here to FB


They're gone?!! FB is worthless.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you need them, use FB from now on


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> if you need them, use FB from now on


There are still "other places".


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> There are still "other places".


Suggestions?? I refuse to join FB for any reason. Or Twitter either for that matter. Serious technical discussions should not be done on either.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thing is it’s how so many people communicate.. it’s puzzling to me, I hate Facebook. Twitter isn’t bad as a RSS feed for me from certain news people. I should say for certain sports he people. That’s all I use Twitter for, is following sports stuff... But many people say DIRECTV and dish both do very well responding to twitter and Facebook pages...

With that said, doesn’t dish have a online chat feature on their own Webpage?


----------

